# Been Separated for 3 and half months



## Fightingtilltheend

Hey everyone...Here is my story.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../53134-she-has-filed-divorce-need-advice.html

She has filed but she has not moved the divorce forward yet. Its just there and nothing more has been done.

I have had no contact with her for about 2 weeks now...I was wondering if anyone has any advice on when I should contact her again and hopefully attempt to Reconcile..I know there is not any magic numbers....but I guess Im asking for advice and what you did to get your mate to start talking about Reconciling. Any help/advice would be accepted greatly. Thank you.


----------



## This is me

All you can do is ask. Ask, offer to do counselling and confess your contributions to the failling.

I wish you well. Working on the marriage should be easier than going through divorce.


----------

